

Ask HN: Review my new site, txtspoof.com - gp225

Throwaway account.<p>I created a site that lets you send text messages as other people. It's US (and GSM carrier) only for the time being.<p>Launched about a month ago and have gotten a few thousand users, couple thousand hits a day, and a decent amount of income. It's pizza profitable, if you will.<p>My biggest question is regarding usability. Is the site navigable? Do you get the purpose right away? How does the site look?<p>My second question is...what do you think? I've been getting called a forum for cyber bullying on the web by no less than FoxNews. At the same time, I've been getting praise from a lot of young people who I think are just using it to have some good-natured fun. I genuinely believe that the site does have some serious use cases as well...mainly in anonymously tipping off people. 
I'll be implementing the ability to have your number blocked soon to alleviate some of the more negative reactions people may have, as well.
======
minalecs
1\. Not rendering in mac chrome correctly.. <http://i.imgur.com/rtgIn.jpg>

2\. Do you get the purpose right away? - No, I don't really see any utility
for it other than what you stated. If someone really wanted to send a message
anonymously, you can create a throwaway email account pretty easily.

3\. I like the overall design. I would like to know who did it for you.

Best of luck with this.

~~~
gp225
Thanks for the screen shot and the feedback.

I use <http://halftoneny.com/> for all my design work. They're insanely
talented and really down to earth.

------
aberkowitz
Have you consulted with a lawyer about your liability as far as harassment /
social engineering?

------
gp225
<http://txtspoof.com> Clickable

